
Mark Zuckerberg can’t believe India isn’t grateful for Facebook’s free internet - prakashk
http://qz.com/582587/mark-zuckerberg-cant-believe-india-isnt-grateful-for-facebooks-free-internet/
======
platinum1
I wonder if the real issue is not just the net neutrality issue, but calling
it "free internet", using the internet.org domain, and not being totally
forthcoming about the limitations.

Would people still have a problem if they simply relabeled it more accurately
as "free facebook with a few bonus items" and marketed it as such?

------
chdir
I'd support if if they rename it to "Crony connectivity" (credit for the term
:
[https://twitter.com/chennaikat/status/682171933954146305](https://twitter.com/chennaikat/status/682171933954146305)
)

------
it_learnses
Hopefully Indian govt. can work something out with telecoms to provide wider
internet access.

